
What a Street Looks Like 39 Years After Legalizing Fourplexes - oftenwrong
https://www.sightline.org/2019/06/21/this-is-what-a-street-looks-like-39-years-after-legalizing-fourplexes/
======
clairity
an article after my own heart!

one deregulation i'd heartily support is for the "smallest" urban zoning to be
4+1 _by right_. that would be a fourplex plus a detached granny flat, or
accessory dwelling unit (ADU) as they're officially called.

that can quintuple density without changing the character of a neighborhood
(as shown in this article).

~~~
tropo
The character of a neighborhood sure does change. There will be a change in
average wealth, a change in average age, and a change in the availability of
free parking.

I think the third picture even shows evidence of a person struggling to keep
their parking spot. Note the orange cone.

~~~
clairity
are those things necessarily bad?

if rich empty nesters move out, and a poorer family with working adult kids
moves in, you'd change all those metrics too. would you restrict movement
in/out too then?

